
U.S. 'might' expand laptop ban to all international flights - rcruzeiro
http://money.cnn.com/2017/05/28/news/laptop-ban-expansion-john-kelly/index.html
======
ColinWright
FWIW, I recently took a flight from Belgrade via Istanbul to Birmingham (UK).
Hand luggage only, no checked luggage.

At Istanbul they took my laptop from me, gave me a receipt, packed it in
bubble-wrap, put that in a suitcase, and put it in the hold.

Yes, I got it back in the baggage reclaim area, but it was _cold_ \- seriously
cold - I didn't dare turn it on for several hours to let the disk warm up
slowly.

This is making international travel a complete crap-shoot.

Take precautions people.

